# Why are fake vaginas weird?



## VILEPLUME (Dec 2, 2012)

I think they are weird, but why?

Most women have a "fake penis" aka vibrator and that is normal, but if a man had a fake vagina, he would be a real creeper or something.


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)

My brother has a fleshlight and brags about it.... I don't get it.


----------



## AltarNation (Dec 2, 2012)

https://www.google.com/search?q=why+do+people+hold+double+standards?&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a#hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&hs=POE&tbo=d&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&q=+site:answers.yahoo.com+why+do+people+hold+double+standards?&sa=X&ei=oou7ULjcI8a00AHYqoCwAg&ved=0CE4QrQIwAw&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&fp=98e3c25732cb68a3&bpcl=39314241&biw=1429&bih=607

I asked Yahoo! Answers "why do people hold double standards?" and was astounded to find that almost every actual question that was similar used a divisive and polarizing term like "women" or "muslims" or "conservatives" instead of "people"...

That really just goes to show you how far down the rabbit hole this question goes... we can't even ask about double standards without adhering to specific examples and therefore polarizing and holding a double standard, apparently...

While I guess it could be debated, I do believe it is a double standard to only believe that the group you oppose holds double standards. :facepalm:


----------



## cannabisbudbeans (Dec 2, 2012)

well it is weird that woman use plastic cocks . could be that they met in their life the wrong kind of man ,those man that do not know how to use their own 

a plastic vagina i never consider it i wonder why you do lol


----------



## cannabisbudbeans (Dec 2, 2012)

AltarNation said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=why+do+people+hold+double+standards%3F&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a#hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&hs=POE&tbo=d&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&q=+site:answers.yahoo.com+why+do+people+hold+double+standards%3F&sa=X&ei=oou7ULjcI8a00AHYqoCwAg&ved=0CE4QrQIwAw&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&fp=98e3c25732cb68a3&bpcl=39314241&biw=1429&bih=607
> 
> I asked Yahoo! Answers "why do people hold double standards?" and was astounded to find that almost every actual question that was similar used a divisive and polarizing term like "women" or "muslims" or "conservatives" instead of "people"...
> 
> ...


that was really something you must be a complicated brain


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Dec 2, 2012)

Pocket Pussy lmao


----------



## dangledo (Dec 2, 2012)

i had one the would glow in the dark, turn off the lights and it was like fucking slymer. is that weird?


----------



## AltarNation (Dec 2, 2012)

cannabisbudbeans said:


> that was really something you must be a complicated brain


haha.

I guess, considering the thread topic contrasted against my response.

But it was a deeply philosophical question, when you get right down to it.

Almost all double-standards seem to be based on a defense mechanism in the ego to reassure it's solidity and existence...


----------



## thump easy (Dec 2, 2012)

man the real thing is alot better but if she is like a dead fish that just looks and has no expresion i guess a pocket pussy wouldnt be any diffrent???


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)

I got no issues with toys. I love incorporating them, nothing wrong with that. But I'm more the all about her type of guy... I'll get mine, just after your a soaking quivering mess.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 2, 2012)

It will always be that way. If it were socially acceptable, women would lose all of their power. There are vibrator commercials on primetime television, but if there was a fleshlight commercial, women would lose their minds, writing letter, protesting at congress, etc.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 2, 2012)

I don't find them 'weird' in the least

I plan on buying a fleshlight when I'm in my own place


----------



## zat (Dec 2, 2012)

We are a bunch of damn prudes in this country (U.S.). We have sex forced down our throats all the time via the media, pop culture, etc., and then in reality, we aren't empowered to just enjoy our bodies with whatever is safely available. Toys rock....there's nothing weird a/b men or women using them as long as the toys are safe...and unfortunately most of them are made from toxic chemicals so do your homework and enjoy.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 2, 2012)

http://www.homemade-sex-toys.com/

rep me when you try these


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 2, 2012)

i've never tried one personally, but i would imagine that they'd just feel weird and plastic and not moist and warm like the real thing...

there's only one thing is this world that feels like a vagina, and that's a vagina.. women know this, it's what makes the world go round imo.. not a bad thing either..


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 2, 2012)

cannabisbudbeans said:


> well it is weird that woman use plastic cocks . could be that they met in their life the wrong kind of man ,those man that do not know how to use their own
> 
> a plastic vagina i never consider it i wonder why you do lol


Unless you can get yours to undulate, vibrate and spin in circles... Dildos will still be used no matter how good you are with your own...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2012)

dangledo said:


> i had one the would glow in the dark, turn off the lights and it was like fucking slymer. is that weird?


You busted in the ghost ...  cn


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 2, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> You busted in the ghost ...  cn


I just got a great mental picture.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 3, 2012)

i aint afraid of no ghost...


----------



## dangledo (Dec 3, 2012)

there was ectoplasm every where...


----------



## colonuggs (Dec 3, 2012)

hahahaha shit there are freaks out there that just buy the whole woman


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 3, 2012)

colonuggs said:


> hahahaha shit there are freaks out there that just buy the whole woman


Lease contracts only, I think, both short-and long-term ... cn


----------



## fishwhistle (Jan 5, 2013)

If it flys,floats or fucks its cheaper to rent it!


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jan 6, 2013)

I dont have one but I like what Joe Rogan has to say about them. "C'mon, your going to jack off anyways!"


----------



## unohu69 (Jan 6, 2013)

fake dicks clean easy, fake pussys do not.. was it here or on GLP someone said they pulled their Fleshlight out of the drawer and it had flies n maggots in it..??

there take that mental picture... hahaha


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 6, 2013)

'Twas here. His flies were showing. cn


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 6, 2013)

unohu69 said:


> fake dicks clean easy, fake pussys do not.. was it here or on GLP someone said they pulled their Fleshlight out of the drawer and it had flies n maggots in it..??
> 
> there take that mental picture... hahaha



How tough could it be to clean it? I'd imagine if loads are blown into them, the designers would have made the cleanup process pretty easy. Take it apart, run some water through it, close it back up, jizz isn't like coffee on a white shirt, all it takes is some warm running water to clean it up, maybe some dish soap if things get a little out of control, but no more difficult to clean than a vibrator I'd imagine

The last thing I'd do is jizz in it then stick it back in the drawer! That's simply unsanitary


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jan 6, 2013)

Cleaning them is a lot easier than getting someone out of your house and cheaper than cab fare in the long run


----------



## ckrescho (Jan 7, 2013)

They don't last long.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 8, 2013)

My mechanic says, "if it has tires, or tits, it's going to cost you alot of money". You are always as good as you wanna be with a sex toy.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 8, 2013)

ckrescho said:


> They don't last long.


They aren't microwave safe ... cn


----------



## dangledo (Jan 10, 2013)

says who?


----------



## high|hgih (Jan 10, 2013)

The very obvious answer seems to be, because they are not real vaginas.

Dildos are weird, I always skip those pornos.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 11, 2013)

I haven't tried one yet. But if I didn't have somebody to give it too at the moment or if she wouldn't mind if I got one, I'd buy one just for the experience lol. I mean, even if I'm really weirded out, I'll get to say I smashed that pocket pussy !! 

But she would get mad, so I'll hold off. And just use the second runner up behind a warm and moist pussy. Which is my fellow hand.. when she's not around for a bit. 

Vagina

Hand

plastic vagina  In that order


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 11, 2013)

Ok, I take it back! Just real vagina or my hand for me


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 11, 2013)

unohu69 said:


> fake dicks clean easy, fake pussys do not.. was it here or on GLP someone said they pulled their Fleshlight out of the drawer and it had flies n maggots in it..??
> 
> there take that mental picture... hahaha


I sure am glad I have a penis!!


----------

